# Jewish Brainmaxxing



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

*Nerve growth factor*, NGF for short, is a soluble protein that is secreted by various tissues in the body, and it promotes the growth of nerve cell processes and survival of neurons. It is the first of a class of molecules known as neurotrophins which are very important for the development and function of the nervous system.

NGF was discovered by Rita Levi-Montalcini an Italian, Jewish young doctor. She used NGF eye drops daily, and lived to 103. Her brain was really sharp, even in her final years. Montalcini swore by the stuff, and even at her hundredth birthday every account of her behavior fawns over her incredible mental acuity, vivacious energy, and motivation. She was a remarkable person even in her twilight years and I wouldn't discount her use of NGF as playing a key role in her maintenance of such high standards of performance in spite of her age. 

A couple of guys on reddit have sourced it and done the same thing, and noticed improved cognitive function. When used as eye drops, they had better vision, when used as nose drops - better smell.

TL;DR Put Jewish brain water in eyes if you wanna be smart


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 24, 2020)

Where can I get this


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> when used as nose drops - better smell







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Where can I get this


you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon


I need to inject iq so tag me in


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Oct 24, 2020)

will use ngl


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 24, 2020)

Shit if I was dumb and low inhib I might try it.


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> will use ngl


tbh. but there are some better alternatives. stay tuned for my megathread on all the good ones tbhtbh.


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 24, 2020)

I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD FUCK THIS SHIT.


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 24, 2020)

tag me in next thread o wise one


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 24, 2020)

IGF2 increase NGF or is one


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

tbh


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 24, 2020)

NGF is supposed to be like HGH for the brain. Many nootropics and brain-boosting supplements work by increasing the secretion of NGF in the body.


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> NGF is supposed to be like HGH for the brain. Many nootropics and brain-boosting supplements work by increasing the secretion of NGF in the body.


BDNF is also an important one and there are nootropics that can increase NGF and BDNF and other neurotrophic growth factors, but idk if they are more effective than just using the pure growth factor itself.


----------



## ShineBright (Oct 24, 2020)

No NGF for your nose, Rabbi


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 24, 2020)

Big [ISPOILER]Nose [/ISPOILER]if Jew


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Oct 24, 2020)

Absolute bullshit...

this is the Jewish Reptiles Secret...

https://looksmax.org/threads/first-ever-ascension-from-mortal-human-to-immortal-psl-11-god.229100/


----------



## joeveniro (Oct 24, 2020)

tag me if u find bhai dead serious


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 24, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Where can I get this








Beta -NGF human Animal-component free, recombinant, expressed in E. coli, ≥98% (SDS-PAGE), ≥98% (HPLC), suitable for cell culture | Sigma-Aldrich


Beta -NGF human Animal-component free, recombinant, expressed in E. coli, ≥98% (SDS-PAGE), ≥98% (HPLC), suitable for cell culture; Synonyms: beta-Nerve Growth Factor; find Sigma-Aldrich-SRP3018 MSDS, related peer-reviewed papers, technical documents, similar products & more at Sigma-Aldrich




www.sigmaaldrich.com


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Nerve Growth Factor-2.5S from murine submaxillary gland NGF-2.5S, lyophilized powder, suitable for cell culture | Sigma-Aldrich
> 
> 
> Nerve Growth Factor-2.5S from murine submaxillary gland NGF-2.5S, lyophilized powder, suitable for cell culture; CAS Number: 93928-24-6; Synonyms: NGF-2.5S; find Sigma-Aldrich-N6009 MSDS, related peer-reviewed papers, technical documents, similar products & more at Sigma-Aldrich
> ...


yes, go ahead and put nerve growth factor from mice into your eyes


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon




Fuck and this actually increases iq right?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> *Nerve growth factor*, NGF for short, is a soluble protein that is secreted by various tissues in the body, and it promotes the growth of nerve cell processes and survival of neurons. It is the first of a class of molecules known as neurotrophins which are very important for the development and function of the nervous system.
> 
> NGF was discovered by Rita Levi-Montalcini an Italian, Jewish young doctor. She used NGF eye drops daily, and lived to 103. Her brain was really sharp, even in her final years. Montalcini swore by the stuff, and even at her hundredth birthday every account of her behavior fawns over her incredible mental acuity, vivacious energy, and motivation. She was a remarkable person even in her twilight years and I wouldn't discount her use of NGF as playing a key role in her maintenance of such high standards of performance in spite of her age.
> 
> ...




Could you a dick size max8ng guide


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon


Tag me bro


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Fuck and this actually increases iq right?


possibly? i'd say with confidence that it prevents neurodegeneration. i am working on iqmaxxing however, there's a lot more factors to be aware about than just NGF. 



reptiles said:


> Could you a dick size max8ng guide


i'm looking into it but near the bottom of my research priorities tbh


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 24, 2020)

don't igf-1 literally grow your brain?


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> yes, go ahead and put nerve growth factor from mice into your eyes








Beta -NGF human Animal-component free, recombinant, expressed in E. coli, ≥98% (SDS-PAGE), ≥98% (HPLC), suitable for cell culture | Sigma-Aldrich


Beta -NGF human Animal-component free, recombinant, expressed in E. coli, ≥98% (SDS-PAGE), ≥98% (HPLC), suitable for cell culture; Synonyms: beta-Nerve Growth Factor; find Sigma-Aldrich-SRP3018 MSDS, related peer-reviewed papers, technical documents, similar products & more at Sigma-Aldrich




www.sigmaaldrich.com


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> possibly? i'd say with confidence that it prevents neurodegeneration. i am working on iqmaxxing however, there's a lot more factors to be aware about than just NGF.
> 
> 
> i'm looking into it but near the bottom of my research priorities tbh




Iq and dick size is very important bro


----------



## bossman (Oct 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Iq and dick size is very important bro


Yeah but my priorities currently are pheno, face bones, height, the athleticisim (ACTN3) and IQ


----------



## reptiles (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> Yeah but my priorities currently are pheno, face bones, height, the athleticisim (ACTN3) and IQ









The dick is the most valuable


----------



## BlindMaxxer (Oct 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> tbh. but there are some better alternatives. stay tuned for my megathread on all the good ones tbhtbh.


tag me in your megathread bhai


----------



## bossman (Oct 25, 2020)

tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 25, 2020)

what are the side effects tho


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 25, 2020)

And where can you get it?


----------



## GarixTheChad (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> tbh. but there are some better alternatives. stay tuned for my megathread on all the good ones tbhtbh.


bro you just rescue me because im low iq monkey


----------



## xefo (Oct 25, 2020)

i need


----------



## bossman (Oct 25, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> what are the side effects tho


none really. i don't know much about ngf specifically but with the god tier nootropics im researching, the only sides are fatigue and sometimes inflammation. fatigue is just because your brain is doing a lot more than it usually does, and inflammation doesn't happen much, but its easy to manage - if you are feeling brain fog, come off it for a few days, or take something that manages inflammation.



BigBiceps said:


> And where can you get it?


this is hard to get, but i got some sources for the nootropics coming up in my next thread


----------



## GarixTheChad (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> *Nerve growth factor*, NGF for short, is a soluble protein that is secreted by various tissues in the body, and it promotes the growth of nerve cell processes and survival of neurons. It is the first of a class of molecules known as neurotrophins which are very important for the development and function of the nervous system.
> 
> NGF was discovered by Rita Levi-Montalcini an Italian, Jewish young doctor. She used NGF eye drops daily, and lived to 103. Her brain was really sharp, even in her final years. Montalcini swore by the stuff, and even at her hundredth birthday every account of her behavior fawns over her incredible mental acuity, vivacious energy, and motivation. She was a remarkable person even in her twilight years and I wouldn't discount her use of NGF as playing a key role in her maintenance of such high standards of performance in spite of her age.
> 
> ...


GIVE ME THIS ASAP


----------



## bossman (Oct 25, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> GIVE ME THIS ASAP


there's better shit tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon


Can I get a tag in that, will come in clutch with a love it react


----------



## GarixTheChad (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> none really. i don't know much about ngf specifically but with the god tier nootropics im researching, the only sides are fatigue and sometimes inflammation. fatigue is just because your brain is doing a lot more than it usually does, and inflammation doesn't happen much, but its easy to manage - if you are feeling brain fog, come off it for a few days, or take something that manages inflammation.
> 
> 
> this is hard to get, but i got some sources for the nootropics coming up in my next thread


MAKE THIS THREAD ASAP


----------



## GarixTheChad (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> there's better shit tbh


GIVE ME BETTER SHIT ASAP


----------



## bossman (Oct 25, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> GIVE ME BETTER SHIT ASAP


jfl can you afford it?


----------



## GarixTheChad (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> jfl can you afford it?


how much


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon



you cant iqmaxx


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> none really. i don't know much about ngf specifically but with the god tier nootropics im researching, the only sides are fatigue and sometimes inflammation. fatigue is just because your brain is doing a lot more than it usually does, and inflammation doesn't happen much, but its easy to manage - if you are feeling brain fog, come off it for a few days, or take something that manages inflammation.
> 
> 
> this is hard to get, but i got some sources for the nootropics coming up in my next thread


Tag me in next thread bhai


----------



## bossman (Oct 25, 2020)

Newcel04 said:


> you cant iqmaxx


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> Cope


wtf if anyone can just iqmaxx that means ricecels like me literally have nothing left to live for anymore you are an asshole man go kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD FUCK THIS SHIT.
> View attachment 756074



This explains why incels have such bad memory tbh


----------



## bossman (Oct 25, 2020)

tbh


----------



## Soalian (Oct 25, 2020)

BDNF overexpression in the brain may be a factor in Autism;

you may be literally going to induce the exact same condition you're running away from


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Oct 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> you can get it at any scientific supplier, but you'll need to pretend to be an academic. but i know some other things that could be better than ngf, might make a thread on legit iqmaxxing soon



great idea, rotting here diminishes your iq considerably so we all need an iqmaxxing thread.


----------



## Soalian (Oct 26, 2020)

Why are you guys obsessed about having high IQ, and not having/developping high EQ instead ? (Or both)

Being adept at Social Engineering may reap more benefits than focusing on being smart, in the end


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 23, 2020)

bossman said:


> there's better shit tbh


don't make an IQ maxxing thread public, there's still guests here that can view it. private message people your guides. the "normies" don't deserve ascension by ANY means.


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 23, 2020)

@bossman

i must urge you that it's critical you take this NGF before and under 25, as the brain develops till mid 20s(prefrontal cortex, corupus callosum)

so the changes can be permanent. the reason why that lady had to take it everyday was because she discovered it in the 1950s(she was born in 1905) so her brain was practically done developing


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 23, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD FUCK THIS SHIT.
> View attachment 756074



ITS OVER, AVERAGE .ME USER LIFE EXPECTANY PLUMITS AS NEW STUDY SHOWS. ROPING AS WE SPEAK.


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Nov 23, 2020)

bossman said:


> *Nerve growth factor*, NGF for short, is a soluble protein that is secreted by various tissues in the body, and it promotes the growth of nerve cell processes and survival of neurons. It is the first of a class of molecules known as neurotrophins which are very important for the development and function of the nervous system.
> 
> NGF was discovered by Rita Levi-Montalcini an Italian, Jewish young doctor. She used NGF eye drops daily, and lived to 103. Her brain was really sharp, even in her final years. Montalcini swore by the stuff, and even at her hundredth birthday every account of her behavior fawns over her incredible mental acuity, vivacious energy, and motivation. She was a remarkable person even in her twilight years and I wouldn't discount her use of NGF as playing a key role in her maintenance of such high standards of performance in spite of her age.
> 
> ...


>jewish
>remarkable, sharp 

choose one buddy broyo
😀😀😀


----------



## Kaworu (Nov 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> *Nerve growth factor*, NGF for short, is a soluble protein that is secreted by various tissues in the body, and it promotes the growth of nerve cell processes and survival of neurons. It is the first of a class of molecules known as neurotrophins which are very important for the development and function of the nervous system.
> 
> NGF was discovered by Rita Levi-Montalcini an Italian, Jewish young doctor. She used NGF eye drops daily, and lived to 103. Her brain was really sharp, even in her final years. Montalcini swore by the stuff, and even at her hundredth birthday every account of her behavior fawns over her incredible mental acuity, vivacious energy, and motivation. She was a remarkable person even in her twilight years and I wouldn't discount her use of NGF as playing a key role in her maintenance of such high standards of performance in spite of her age.
> 
> ...


My Orthodox Jewish uncle didn't let his kids have vaccines, he's a doctor so he delivered them at home, they live off the grid and eat food they grow (although they do travel to the city to stock up on a bunch of food)


----------



## bossman (Nov 24, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> @bossman
> 
> i must urge you that it's critical you take this NGF before and under 25, as the brain develops till mid 20s(prefrontal cortex, corupus callosum)
> 
> so the changes can be permanent. the reason why that lady had to take it everyday was because she discovered it in the 1950s(she was born in 1905) so her brain was practically done developing


true, but ngf isn't the be all end all of brainmaxxing my friend


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 24, 2020)

bossman said:


> true, but ngf isn't the be all end all of brainmaxxing my friend


ah what other have you found?

pm if you want


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 24, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> don't make an IQ maxxing thread public, there's still guests here that can view it. private message people your guides. the "normies" don't deserve ascension by ANY means.



Jfl just post it publicly only like 1% will actually do it.


----------



## bossman (Nov 25, 2020)

MrGlutton said:


> ah what other have you found?
> 
> pm if you want


there's a lot of stuff on my plate, so i am still looking through the studies etc - most of my current knowledge comes from the nootropics subreddit tbh
will report soon


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 25, 2020)

bossman said:


> there's a lot of stuff on my plate, so i am still looking through the studies etc - most of my current knowledge comes from the nootropics subreddit tbh
> will report soon


same, i'm researching everything on that subreddit as well. from what i researched, the semax amidate and Coluracetam are pretty legit.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 28, 2021)

bossman said:


> *Nerve growth factor*, NGF for short, is a soluble protein that is secreted by various tissues in the body, and it promotes the growth of nerve cell processes and survival of neurons. It is the first of a class of molecules known as neurotrophins which are very important for the development and function of the nervous system.
> 
> NGF was discovered by Rita Levi-Montalcini an Italian, Jewish young doctor. She used NGF eye drops daily, and lived to 103. Her brain was really sharp, even in her final years. Montalcini swore by the stuff, and even at her hundredth birthday every account of her behavior fawns over her incredible mental acuity, vivacious energy, and motivation. She was a remarkable person even in her twilight years and I wouldn't discount her use of NGF as playing a key role in her maintenance of such high standards of performance in spite of her age.
> 
> ...


Some researchers have also suggested a *link *between *higher NGF and BDNF levels in schizophrenia*. They hypothesize that neurotrophins *do not always support health* – as is often popularly thought [6].


----------



## bossman (Mar 2, 2021)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Some researchers have also suggested a *link *between *higher NGF and BDNF levels in schizophrenia*. They hypothesize that neurotrophins *do not always support health* – as is often popularly thought [6].


interesting. will do some more research when i have the time


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 2, 2021)

bossman said:


> interesting. will do some more research when i have the time


What have you discovered so far?

Jews simply have a high IQ, its in their genes also Jews live forever because they are very small and they can afford organ transplants 

Small people live longer, they also have no stress because they have alot of money so no wage slaving


----------

